# ED dealer in SF Bay Area?



## griffith (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello!

I'm contemplating a 335 coupe for September pickup, and would like to get it done with best price/minimum aggravation. 

I'd like to find a dealer who will negotiate from the invoice price up, but I've read that the 335 coupes are in short supply ... 

Can anybody recommend a San Fran Bay Area dealer for ED?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

East Bay BMW gets my vote. Smooth all the way so far (picking up on 3/26), and very competitive on price. John Wolff was my CA. They are a Center of Excellence.

I do recommend that you have all your research done beforehand, and understand fully what you want, especially if leasing.

Good luck!


----------



## riarjr (Jan 20, 2007)

Jim Archibald at Sonnen BMW in san Rafael. No BS at all. He works from Wed - Sat.


----------



## M550 (Jan 31, 2007)

riarjr said:


> Jim Archibald at Sonnen BMW in san Rafael. No BS at all. He works from Wed - Sat.


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## griffith (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Sounds like Jim Archibald is a favorite. Any guesses on what kind of a markup over invoice he would need for 335 Coupe?


----------



## TheGeneral (Jul 31, 2006)

I went with him for my ED, he had the best price I found in the area. On top of that, he's on-the-ball about calling me. PM me if you want more info about my deal. good luck!


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

chrischeung said:


> East Bay BMW gets my vote. Smooth all the way so far (picking up on 3/26), and very competitive on price. John Wolff was my CA. They are a Center of Excellence.
> 
> I do recommend that you have all your research done beforehand, and understand fully what you want, especially if leasing.
> 
> Good luck!


I'm going through East Bay also. My CA is Jason Burger. He's been very helpful so far and everything has gone very smooth.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Jim Archibald +2

Very easy to work with.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

firstbimmer said:


> Jim Archibald +2
> 
> Very easy to work with.


I'm planning to use Jim next time.


----------



## montecar101 (Feb 20, 2007)

Jim Archibald +3. He is very experienced, helpful, and no BS.


----------



## tyoshihara (Dec 23, 2006)

I sent Jim Archibald an email Monday asking about the availability of the 335i sedan and he was quick to let me know that he expects them to be sold out within a week or two. I'm going to see him on Saturday to test drive a few 335i sedans, and if happy, finalize my ED order. I'll post a follow-up after the weekend.


----------



## torinopitts (Nov 13, 2006)

I used Dave Parker at Stevens Creek BMW. Picked up the car on 3/5 in Munich and haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## btr24evr (Feb 4, 2007)

I did it with Dave Parker Steven's Creek also. Not EDing til 4/30 though. I sent an email to 5-6 dealers around the Bay area. Dave was the first to reply back to my $1xxx over invoice. Very smooth. Spent 3 hours at the dealers the next day(2 were test driving and sitting in various interiors to get the feel). I made sure I asked for all options at invoice. Dave's reply was, "Sure, I'll do it. I don't care." Very straight forward, don't-waste-time, type of guy.


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

John Wolff/Jake Echstrum. At East Bay BMW. Best deal, and service. I went to Dave Parker, and Jim Archibald. Both were beaten by East Bay BMW. I'm with chrischeung, do your research, and everything is smooth. Going next week for ED!


----------



## griffith (Mar 21, 2007)

Great responses! Absent this forum, I would have bumbled into paying MSRP. 

Now I just have to decide when to go. It looks like July may be tough, in terms of ordering a 335 coupe. August might be a better bet, but I think it will be hectic on the roads that month
. 
Anyway, thanks to all for the information ...


----------



## nimrodsf (Oct 31, 2006)

*Alex at BMW SF*

Alex is the best. 
He was not at all your typical "car salesman", absolutely no pressure and very professional. 
I had a very bad experience with BMW of Honolulu and he really turned a very bad buying experience into one that was great.

Give him a call, you wont be sorry.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

I've bought from Victor Hung at Peter Pan. If you know exactly what you want, just tell him and he will say yay/nay. FWIW, he's consistenly one of the top 3 sales guys in the US so don't expect a lot of hand-holding from him. On the other hand, I was very happy with him as he "fixed" a problem that came up later. Not sure if anyone else would have stepped up like he did.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

I started my search for a 335 'vert with East Bay BMW... here's the response I got from them. I'd appreciate any comments.:dunno:

I do have "Rizzo" offers in with other dealerships in the area. So my thoughts are.... move on to the next Dealer:eeps:

"_As I alluded to in my earlier email, the 335 Convertible is very difficult to get. Most all dealers are in a presold situation meaning there are no cars to sell off the floor. Normally Euro delivery cars do not come out of a dealers allocation but in this instance it does come out of our allocation. I will be happy to accept your order at Euro MSRP pricing. This is a $3,435 discount from U.S. MSRP, a huge savings when you consider that most of my competitors are marking up these cars as much as $10,000 over MSRP. How would you like to proceed?_"


----------



## jkc_335 (Oct 30, 2006)

I did ED with Dave Parker at Steven's Creek last December. It was completely hassle free and he offered competitive pricing right away. I did everything over the phone and never stepped into the dealership until I picked up the car on redelivery. I fully recommend him.


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

nimrodsf said:


> Alex is the best.
> He was not at all your typical "car salesman", absolutely no pressure and very professional.


+1...for my E90 purchase, Alex H. was the first dealer to respond to my e-mail purchase request. Also, he must've read my mind on my target price because that's what he offered. My previous CA at Weatherford took 3 days to respond (thus invoking the March price increases) and at a higher markup.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Skiddy said:


> I started my search for a 335 'vert with East Bay BMW... here's the response I got from them. I'd appreciate any comments.:dunno:
> 
> I do have "Rizzo" offers in with other dealerships in the area. So my thoughts are.... move on to the next Dealer:eeps:
> 
> "_As I alluded to in my earlier email, the 335 Convertible is very difficult to get. Most all dealers are in a presold situation meaning there are no cars to sell off the floor. Normally Euro delivery cars do not come out of a dealers allocation but in this instance it does come out of our allocation. I will be happy to accept your order at Euro MSRP pricing. This is a $3,435 discount from U.S. MSRP, a huge savings when you consider that most of my competitors are marking up these cars as much as $10,000 over MSRP. How would you like to proceed?_"


Did they quote you invoice for the options?

I don't know about allocation thing :dunno: I'm sure someone else here will know the answer. Are you dealing with Jason? He has been a straight shooter with me...but he is a salesman. No offense intended thoward other salesman here


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

I've got no idea. I gave them the full "Rizzo" treatment quoting ED wholesale, options etc. offered them a healthy profit over invoice, and they came back with this reply. In fact Bill, the guy you referred me to previously didn't even respond after email and 2 phone calls. This guy here was their Internet sales manager. Going by the email exchanges I had with him, he came across as "Prize 1 Shark"! - Needless to say, my business will be going elsewhere


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Skiddy said:


> I've got no idea. I gave them the full "Rizzo" treatment quoting ED wholesale, options etc. offered them a healthy profit over invoice, and they came back with this reply. In fact Bill, the guy you referred me to previously didn't even respond after email and 2 phone calls. This guy here was their Internet sales manager. Going by the email exchanges I had with him, he came across as "Prize 1 Shark"! - Needless to say, my business will be going elsewhere


Wow, sorry to hear that! I think I'd try another dealer at this point.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm already doing that. Don't worry! 

I'm awaiting responses from other recommeded dealers/CA's that this forum has suggested so hopefully they will work out better.

I still have to chuckle at his "$10K over MSRP" quote... yeah RIGHT! :rofl:


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

I am doing ED this May, and if you check around the forum, basically 335 engine is in high demand, and all the ED allocation is sold out till June. There is some truth to the dealer's email that it would come out of their allocation, if you want the car delivered within the next 2+ months. If you looking at August or later, then I would be surprise if they couldn't get one outside of their allocation.

Just another data point: according to this forum, there is 30% more ED this year than last year!

Hope this helps,

Hank.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the update on that. I was looking at ED in late August/ early September so I was pretty sure that it wouldn't come out of allocation.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

.


----------



## jboogz (Jan 30, 2007)

*Sorry never got a message from you...*

I just happened to be searching around bimmerfest and found your posts. I can honestly say that I never received an email or phone message that I can recall. Sorry you didn't get the service you were looking for. 
Jason Burger
EastBay BMW Client Advisor
j****.*[email protected]*****to.com
925-****-**** Direct


----------



## rayray (Sep 6, 2006)

*Cathe Ganly from BMW of Fremont*

Cathe Ganly from BMW of Fremont is the best car sales agent that I have known so far. I have talked with many BMW sales agents from major BMW dealers in San Francisco Bay Area. It is sad that a lot of them are either too greedy or too snobbish. However, Cathe is different. She is very friendly, professional and always goes beyond what she needs to do. Even though my deal is just a 328, she treats me like a 7 series customer. She is also very experienced with European Deliver program. I would highly recommend her!


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

Bill-SD said:


> Did they quote you invoice for the options?
> 
> I don't know about allocation thing :dunno: I'm sure someone else here will know the answer. Are you dealing with Jason? He has been a straight shooter with me...but he is a salesman. No offense intended thoward other salesman here


Jason would of got my sale had Concord BMW not stepped up. We got the x$'s over
invoice I asked for and invoice on all the options.


----------



## jooology (Mar 17, 2007)

rayray said:


> Cathe Ganly from BMW of Fremont is the best car sales agent that I have known so far. I have talked with many BMW sales agents from major BMW dealers in San Francisco Bay Area. It is sad that a lot of them are either too greedy or too snobbish. However, Cathe is different. She is very friendly, professional and always goes beyond what she needs to do. Even though my deal is just a 328, she treats me like a 7 series customer. She is also very experienced with European Deliver program. I would highly recommend her!


+100000 for Cathe Ganly
She will give you the best pre-delivery/ post-delievery service in the world. She even books my service appointments for me and arranges a rental for me so I dont have to deal with a service advisor. She's GREAT. Thats 360 degree of ultimate service to go with the ultimate driving machine. Tell her Joseph from Google sent you.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Jason Burger at East Bay is pretty good. I think he is a salesman that is very knowledgable in ED. To me that's an advantage because he can sell me a car from inventory and also ED. I would not hesitate to refer people to him.


----------



## bbfancal (Aug 13, 2007)

After emailing all the local dealers, I worked with Victor Chung at Peter Pan BMW in San Mateo. He was very straightforward about the transaction, it was all done by email and phone, and he was able to get me the ED date I wanted on relatively short notice.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Calif65GM said:


> I'm planning to use Jim next time.


when I checked with Jim Archibald, he told me that he considered it unethical to charge less than $1.5k for an e93. I went with Jason Burger (East bay) instead and am happy.

If you are in the south bay and don't have the travel much, then Dave Parker at Stevens Creek is alright as well.


----------



## wcbimmer (Sep 11, 2007)

*Howard Zimmerman @ East Bay BMW*

I've had great ED experience with Howard Zimmerman of East Bay BMW in Pleasanton.

I turned to him after I canceled my order with Weatherford BMW in Berkeley due to their deception. My negotiation with Howard was completed in two quick emails and I got a great price with no hassles. Paper work was a breeze. He personally drove me back to my office after I traded in my car (a 20 mile drive). Howard also, on his way home a couple of weeks later, personally delivered to me my car's Ipod adapter so that I would have it in time for my trip to Munich. Hard to beat that kind of customer service! :thumbup:


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

wcbimmer said:


> I've had great ED experience with Howard Zimmerman of East Bay BMW in Pleasanton.
> 
> I turned to him after I canceled my order with Weatherford BMW in Berkeley due to their deception. My negotiation with Howard was completed in two quick emails and I got a great price with no hassles. Paper work was a breeze. He personally drove me back to my office after I traded in my car (a 20 mile drive). Howard also, on his way home a couple of weeks later, personally delivered to me my car's Ipod adapter so that I would have it in time for my trip to Munich. Hard to beat that kind of customer service! :thumbup:


I was pleased with East Bay myself.

Here here on the Weatherford deception. Those people really treated my friend badly over there! She ended up cancelling and going with East Bay also.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

am_ver said:


> when I checked with Jim Archibald, he told me that he considered it unethical to charge less than $1.5k for an e93. I went with Jason Burger (East bay) instead and am happy.


LOL yes I remember that you mentioned this in another thread. LOL unethical??:rofl: What's unethical about it?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Calif65GM said:


> LOL yes I remember that you mentioned this in another thread. LOL unethical??:rofl: What's unethical about it?


He probably thinks its also unethical to go to another dealer...

I buy under MSRP/Invoice all the time. Supply and demand rules in a capitalist society.


----------



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, we wouldn't want a car salesman to do anything unethical, would we?


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

x986 said:


> Well, we wouldn't want a car salesman to do anything unethical, would we?


HAHA..yeah really!


----------

